# Lime Rock Spoilers (GAC)



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The Turner Team kicked BUTT at Lime Rock. I'll get the press releases posted
http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/index_racing.asp

Nice pic by Dugmar :bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TMS RULES AT LIME ROCK

Auberlen Adds Another Lime Rock Win; Turner Motorsport M3s Finish 1-2

LIME ROCK PARK, Lakeville, CT - May 30, 2006 - The Turner Motorsport BMW M3s ran a perfect race yesterday to score a win and a second place finish in the Grand Am Cup GS class at Lime Rock Park in Connecticut. The #96 BMW M3 of Bill Auberlen and Chris Gleason led the way with their first win of 2006, while the #97 M3 of Anders Hainer and Boris Said followed close behind to make it a Turner Motorsport 1-2 finish after 200 miles of racing.

Despite a mid-pack starting position because of traffic during qualifying, the #96 H&R Springs/StopTech Brakes/Gleason Financial BMW M3 ran flawlessly with Chris Gleason behind the wheel. Gleason moved up several positions before the first yellow flag came out on lap 17. During the ensuing caution, Gleason handed the wheel over to Bill Auberlen and he brought the M3 up through the field to score their first win of 2006.

Bill Auberlen, #96 H&R Springs/StopTech Brakes/Gleason Financial BMW M3:
"Our package here was just un-beatable. This is a track where the Turner Motorsport team has really done their homework and it shows in the setups on our cars - both the #96 and the #97 BMW M3s had the edge here today. We put on a great show. In particular, our cars handled and stopped very very well and credit has to go to H&R Springs and StopTech Brakes - they put us out in front and kept us there."

In the #97 H&R Springs/Under Armour BMW M3, Anders Hainer qualified the car in sixth-place (his fourth top ten start of the year) and was on the move up into third when an overly aggressive, inexperienced , Porsche driver slammed the right side of the #97 BMW. Hainer kept the car from spinning off-course and he was able to continue without losing a lot of track positions. Like the #96 M3, Hainer made his pit stop at the first caution period and Boris Said assumed driving duties. Their second-place finish is their second in a row.

As the laps wound down, Said began to gain on race-leader Auberlen. There were no team orders and Auberlen kept the #97 M3 at bay for close to 20 laps. It appeared that Auberlen had a slightly better car in some parts of the course but Said kept his tires in better shape and made multiple pass attempts as the two entered turn 1 side-by-side. Auberlen would cross the checkered flag first by .748 second.

Auberlen:
"Boris and I took some high-risk moves to get to the front, probably me a little more than him. I could see where he was very strong. There were maybe one or two points where I was slightly stronger. I know he played it very nice to me, nicer than he could, because he and I are friends."

Boris Said, #97 H&R Springs/Under Armour BMW M3:
"I think I was maybe just a hair quicker than Bill at the end, and I think I saved my tires a little better. Definitely, I'd rather be his teammate than race against him. We won a lot of races together with BMW, but when you're racing against him, with five laps to go, he knows where to put the car. With Lime Rock being a handling track, the BMW was just untouchable today. Anders did a great job as always."

In the chase for the Grand Am Cup championship, their second-place result boosted Hainer and Said to within three points of the lead. Gleason and Auberlen are now in fourth-place overall - just 13 points out of first place.

The next round for the Grand Am Cup series will be at Mid Ohio Sports Car Course on June 23-25.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

LIME ROCK ST RESULTS - TURNER AND SALAMA ADVANCE IN CHAMPIONSHIP

#95 H&R Springs/EdgeRock Technology BMW Scores Second Podium

LIME ROCK PARK, Lakeville, CT - May 29, 2006 - Don Salama and Will Turner earned the pole and led the first half of the race in Saturday***8217;s Grand Am Cup Street Tuner event at Lime Rock Park in Connecticut. When the checkered flag flew after 200 miles of racing, Turner and Salama scored a second place finish and advanced to second in the overall Championship standings.

Turner, a native of Connecticut, and Salama, who lived here for 8 years, showed just how much the BMW 330i loves Lime Rock with the pole position in Saturday morning***8217;s qualifying session. In the afternoon race, Salama led the field for much of the first half of the race.

The #95 H&R Springs/EdgeRock Technology BMW made its one, and only, pit stop at the race***8217;s mid-point and Will Turner got behind the wheel. The green-flag stop handed the lead over to the #01 Chevrolet and the two cars left pit lane only a car-length apart. But Turner did not let the #01 car sneak off into the lead and stayed within striking distance for the remainder of the race. The podium finish elevated Turner and Salama to second in the Championship.

Don Salama, #95 H&R Springs/EdgeRock Technology BMW 330i:

***8220;We scored the pole which was a nice bonus at our home track. But we weren***8217;t the fastest car on the track during the race. The cars were actually very equal but over an entire race distance it***8217;s the little things that get you. Lime Rock is not an easy place to pass on and as our tires start to wear down it makes passing extra hard. Our car is 400lbs heavier than the Chevrolet so we have to be more conscience of the tire wear than the other guys. Overall it was a great weekend and our car performed beautifully thanks to H&R and EdgeRock.***8221;

The Street Tuner class ran a separate race from the Grand Sport class, where Turner Motorsport runs two BMW M3s. The GS race was on Monday and a full race report will be released shortly.

The Turner Motorsport BMWs attribute their success to their excellent sponsors ***8211; H&R Springs, EdgeRock Technology, StopTech Brakes, B&M Racing, Borla Exhaust, Pagid Brake Pads, Motul Lubricants, and Piloti Driving Shoes.

The next event on the Grand Am Cup calendar is at Mid Ohio Sports Car Course on June 24.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

a couple pics I took at the event, I have more if anyone wants


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

bluetree211 said:


> a couple pics I took at the event, I have more if anyone wants


Hehe, at the right angles, you can get some nice PR shots with that BMW billboard.

Obviously a great weekend for the TMS team, as they put teams in great position to make runs at the championships in both ST and GS.

I so badly want to see Will and Don be able to get that title, since they got robbed of one in the last race 2 seasons ago.


----------

